# History code for IV drug use?



## karen.long@ihs.gov (Aug 23, 2011)

What code would you use to code history code of IV drug use?::


----------



## jbarbosa3@Lifespan.org (Apr 17, 2014)

What code would you use to code history code of IV drug use?::


----------



## Thath041 (Sep 11, 2015)

history , drug use, nonprescribed ( see also abuse drugs, non dependent )
305.9X , .3 is in remission


----------

